# Fake that Fresh-From-Vacation Glow with Cargo Cosmetics



## Dawn (Apr 11, 2018)

Cargo Cosmetics has picture perfect products to help achieve a glowy, sun kissed look that will make your co-workers and friends jealous of your “vacation”.

*Cargo Cosmetics Big Bronzer*
This oversized bronzer is packed with *Light Reflective Mica*, which is a finely milled shimmer particle that gives a soft, iridescent quality, along with *Vitamin E* to help fight against damaging effects of the environment while providing hydration. This bronzer will give you the natural looking glow without having going under the sun!
USAGE: Apply in a gentle circular motion to the apples of the cheeks, the upper cheekbones, forehead and the bridge of the nose, as well as along the collarbone, décolletage and shoulders.
PRICE: $34
AVAILABILITY: CargoCosmetics.com, select Kohl's Departments Stores and Kohls.com/Beauty



*Cargo_HD Picture Perfect Illuminating Palette *
For the glow, the illuminating palette includes three soft- focus powders that exquisitely highlights the face and capture, diffuse, and softens the way light reflects on skin. This will flatter every skin tone and create multidimensional luminescence with these lightweight, paraben free powders.
SHADES & USAGE: “Bright”: for a subtle lit from within glow, lightly dust the shade bright all over the face with a large fluffy
“Beam”: for a strong highlight, use the shade beam with a fluffy brush on your cheekbones, center of the forehead, down the nose, and on your cupid's bow. 
“Bronze”: for a radiant warm glow, sweep the shade bronze on cheekbones and temples with a large fluffy brush.
PRICE: $34
AVAILIBILITY: All available at CargoCosmetics.com, Ulta.com, select Kohl's Departments Stores and Kohls.com/Beauty




*Cargo Cosmetics Limited Edition Havana Nights Eye Shadow Palette *
 For the eyes, the Limited Edition Havana Nights Eye Shadow Palette captures the essence of Cuba’s fiery capital city. Although you’re not physically there, popping on these neutral and vibrant shades can instantly remind you of Havana’s breathtaking beaches and vibrant architecture. Plus, applying the bright shades on the lids will definitely strike against bronze skin- real or fake tan!
USAGE: The palette is laid out in three expertly coordinated quads and six duos to easily achieve day and night looks. Looking for a simple, two-step look? Pair the top and bottom shadows and use as a duo.
PRICE: $34
AVAILABILITY: CargoCosmetics.com, Ulta.com, select Kohl's Departments Stores and Kohls.com/Beauty


----------

